# Is it time for a coolant flush?



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello. I noticed my coolant to be a little low. Its just below the cold fill line. I haven't seen a recent post about coolant on here so im asking if i should just add some Dex-Cool to it? Or do i need to do a flush? its been at least 2 years since i haven't touched it. Thanks again 

04 Pontiac GTO
35,000 miles


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

According to the manual, it's every 5 years or 150,000 miles; whichever comes first.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

HP11 said:


> According to the manual, it's every 5 years or 150,000 miles; whichever comes first.


The car is 8 years old. i got it 2 years ago used. Im assuming the previous dealer didnt do it but im not sure. So i think it would be best to do a flush


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone know of a link where it shows step by step how to do a flush. Sorry its my first time. i just purchased this. Whats the difference between this and the 50/50


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The 50/50 is already diluted with water. The regular Dexcool is full strength and need to be mixed with water. I've always thought that the 50/50 was a rip-off.....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You late model GTO guys still run that Dex Cool? In the "GTP World" that **** is always flushed out and replaced with conventional "green" antifreeze. Dex Cool causes all kinds of problems with clogging the cooling system and tearing up seals on the intake manifold. Just curious.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

HP11 said:


> The 50/50 is already diluted with water. The regular Dexcool is full strength and need to be mixed with water. I've always thought that the 50/50 was a rip-off.....


:cool Depends on the price of the 50/50 compared to 100. You do not want to use tap water to cut Anti Freeze.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

HP11 said:


> The 50/50 is already diluted with water. The regular Dexcool is full strength and need to be mixed with water. I've always thought that the 50/50 was a rip-off.....


So i have to put as much as diluted water as coolant?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Red1970GTO said:


> :cool Depends on the price of the 50/50 compared to 100. You do not want to use tap water to cut Anti Freeze.


Unless the price of the 50/50 is at leat half the cost of the 100%, which it never is, the 100% is a better buy. Unless the water where you are is crap, it really doesn't matter. I've mixed tap water with antifreeze all of my life (and that's a long time!!) and I've never had it cause me any cooling system related problems.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ALKYGTO said:


> You late model GTO guys still run that Dex Cool? In the "GTP World" that **** is always flushed out and replaced with conventional "green" antifreeze. Dex Cool causes all kinds of problems with clogging the cooling system and tearing up seals on the intake manifold. Just curious.


Not true.
Clogging: Many think the sludge in the overfill is a breakdown of DEXCOOL when in fact its a rust inhibitor placed in there at factory to prevent corrosion, and to keep the internal workings of the water pump etc lubricated.

Many panic and say OMG the coolant has broken down. They flush this additive all out and replace with conventional anti-freeze. After a while things start happening to their radiator and other parts associated with cooling. Many come in here seeking answers to why did my radiator blow? Why did this happen? You ask them did you replace the DEXCOOL? The common denominator to most answers are: YES my radiator had sludge in it from the DEXCOOL and I replaced with conventional Anti-Freeze. 

The owners manual clearly states use ONLY DEXCOOL. My 2004 Grand-AM says use only DEXCOOL.... My 2007 Doge RAM says use only: MOPARS version of DEXCOOL. 

Little ironic its the GTOS using this new formatted coolant that has all these issues isn't it? 

Many are ignorant of the proper additives for this car, from DEXCOOL to synthetic oils to F.M. in the rear end. 

The only issues I see are from those who are not properly maintaining these cars. MOSTLY 2-4th owners of the car. 

Tearing up seals? These motors are designed to be using DEXCOOL. Maybe the seals some are reporting being torn up is being done so by improper coolants or other factors. 

Many know it alls on these cars who post their authorivite knowledge on them turn out to be shall I say less than astute on them. 

USE DEXCOOL ONLY.... on this new GTO....

My '70 or older cars? NO! 

Whenever in doubt ...... read the friggin manual.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> Hello. I noticed my coolant to be a little low. Its just below the cold fill line. I haven't seen a recent post about coolant on here so im asking if i should just add some Dex-Cool to it? Or do i need to do a flush? its been at least 2 years since i haven't touched it. Thanks again
> 
> 04 Pontiac GTO
> 35,000 miles
> ...


If there is DEXCOOL in it and judging by the pic it is........ top it off with a 50/50 mix of distilled water and DEXCOOL.

Buy a gallon of DEXCOOL and a gallon of distilled water. Mix it 50/50. it will net you 2 gallons. Why buy a 50/50 mix for more than gallon of straight? 14.00 gets ya 2 gallons. 

You should not need to flush it at 35K miles. Car used? You have no idea what was done to it.

NEVER EVER EVER EVER under any circumstances mix DEXCOOL and anti-freeze. The chemical reaction will cause the issues many complain about and blame it on DEXCOOL.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ONLY use Dexcool in the GTO. Personally, I'd do it more often then the owners manual says to for the simple fact its cheap. Also, as Judge said... that sluge is actually there for a reason. I wouldn't flush it but I would drain it and refil.

Don't buy the 50/50. Its only $2 more for the non pre-mixed and it does 2X the amount. Much cheaper in the long run.

I also just used tap water. Never had an issue with any car from it.

And for those OCD people with maintance like myself, I'd do the t-stat just because its only $20 while I have access to it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Dunno where you live but here our water is extremely hard. Extreme calcium build up the water while drinkable contains that much chlorine you can smell it and taste it at times.
Putting water from my tap in the radiator the calcium in it that hardens on walls stubs and the spots it leaves on cars.... for 89 cents..... distilled water is a better solution.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

^^^ What he said. BTW on the '04 it's a PITA to drain and refill. You need to just pull the lower radiator hose off as there is no petcock like the LS2 radiator has.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> ^^^ What he said. BTW on the '04 it's a PITA to drain and refill. You need to just pull the lower radiator hose off as there is no petcock like the LS2 radiator has.


I made a huge mess when I did mine LOL. I was pissed that my t-stat got stuck open in winter and I had no heat. Didn't help that it was 30*, dark, and I was rushing to get it done after work.

Probally could of took my time and did a cleaner job though. The LS2 guys are lucky.

And you guys are right... I probally should spring the $1 for water.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll add an addendum to my earlier 'tap water' statement. For about the last 15 years or so I've used filtered tap water but, none the less, tap water.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

:confused


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> If there is DEXCOOL in it and judging by the pic it is........ top it off with a 50/50 mix of distilled water and DEXCOOL.
> 
> Buy a gallon of DEXCOOL and a gallon of distilled water. Mix it 50/50. it will net you 2 gallons. Why buy a 50/50 mix for more than gallon of straight? 14.00 gets ya 2 gallons.
> 
> ...


Yes im pretty sure its dex-cool. So you think i should just top it off? I was concerned it needed a flush by now. I just emailed the previous owner and asked if they did a radiator flush on it. I should hear from them soon.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> ^^^ What he said. BTW on the '04 it's a PITA to drain and refill. You need to just pull the lower radiator hose off as there is no petcock like the LS2 radiator has.


Noob here. What did you mean by PITA?


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Dunno where you live but here our water is extremely hard. Extreme calcium build up the water while drinkable contains that much chlorine you can smell it and taste it at times.
> Putting water from my tap in the radiator the calcium in it that hardens on walls stubs and the spots it leaves on cars.... for 89 cents..... distilled water is a better solution.


Thanks. ill get some distilled. So should i just drain the the coolant and refill it with dex-cool and distilled water?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

PITA...pain in the A$$...

Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

From the service manual:


> *Cooling System Draining and Filling *​
> Draining Procedure
> 
> Caution: With a pressurized cooling system, the coolant temperature in the radiator can be considerably higher than the boiling point of the solution at atmospheric pressure. Removal of the surge tank cap, while the cooling system is hot and under high pressure, causes the solution to boil instantaneously with explosive force. This will cause the solution to spew out over the engine, the fenders, and the person removing the cap. Serious bodily injury may result.
> ...


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

silversport said:


> PITA...pain in the A$$...
> 
> Bill


LOL :lol:


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

HP11 said:


> From the service manual:


So this is just the filling process not the draining?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> Thanks. ill get some distilled. So should i just drain the the coolant and refill it with dex-cool and distilled water?


If it were my car? I'd wait to see what the previous owner tells you he did with the coolant. I would though check the degree the coolant is mixed to. 

If the coolant looks reasonably clean and taking into account the amount of miles on the car, I'd just top it off. If you want peace of mind, then drain the radiator and overflow and replace with a 50/50 mix of Dexcool / distilled water. Should you totally flush the system? Are you having cooling issues? NO? Then to me its a waste of time however if you think you'll sleep better at night go for it. You could also change all the fluids in the car while your at it, necessary? My point is: How far do you want to go replacing this and that? If you know the owner and trust his judgement with the history of the car why extra steps if not necessary?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> So this is just the filling process not the draining?


:confused Draining and filling are both covered in the quote.....I'd take the Judges suggestion if I were in your position, however.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> If it were my car? I'd wait to see what the previous owner tells you he did with the coolant. I would though check the degree the coolant is mixed to.
> 
> If the coolant looks reasonably clean and taking into account the amount of miles on the car, I'd just top it off. If you want peace of mind, then drain the radiator and overflow and replace with a 50/50 mix of Dexcool / distilled water. Should you totally flush the system? Are you having cooling issues? NO? Then to me its a waste of time however if you think you'll sleep better at night go for it. You could also change all the fluids in the car while your at it, necessary? My point is: How far do you want to go replacing this and that? If you know the owner and trust his judgement with the history of the car why extra steps if not necessary?


There might be a chance i dont hear from the owner because its been two years i havent spoke to him. Im not having cooling issues. Only things that come to my attention is the low coolant and the engine heat meter on the dash. It gets to the line before the half. Is that normal? I dont see any black stuff in the coolant. it looks rather clean i suppose. I just want to do what needed for the car. Thanks


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> If it were my car? I'd wait to see what the previous owner tells you he did with the coolant. I would though check the degree the coolant is mixed to.
> 
> If the coolant looks reasonably clean and taking into account the amount of miles on the car, I'd just top it off. If you want peace of mind, then drain the radiator and overflow and replace with a 50/50 mix of Dexcool / distilled water. Should you totally flush the system? Are you having cooling issues? NO? Then to me its a waste of time however if you think you'll sleep better at night go for it. You could also change all the fluids in the car while your at it, necessary? My point is: How far do you want to go replacing this and that? If you know the owner and trust his judgement with the history of the car why extra steps if not necessary?


I took a picture of the coolant in my car. I see some tiny black particles.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Any help with my last two post up here would be great! Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your making this much harder then it needs to be and stressful over $20 in coolant. Just drain the system and put some fresh in and move on.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Your making this much harder then it needs to be and stressful over $20 in coolant. Just drain the system and put some fresh in and move on.


Roger that. Thanks


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

This is probably a stupid question but here it goes. So im going to drain the radiator first then the reservoir(as pictured in my very first post)?

Is that how you drain it?


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> If there is DEXCOOL in it and judging by the pic it is........ top it off with a 50/50 mix of distilled water and DEXCOOL.
> 
> Buy a gallon of DEXCOOL and a gallon of distilled water. Mix it 50/50. it will net you 2 gallons. Why buy a 50/50 mix for more than gallon of straight? 14.00 gets ya 2 gallons.
> 
> ...


If i drain the coolant all i need is a gallon of dexcool and a gallon of distilled water? Whats the capacity?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> Noob here. What did you mean by PITA?


Pain In The A**


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> This is probably a stupid question but here it goes. So im going to drain the radiator first then the reservoir(as pictured in my very first post)?
> 
> Is that how you drain it?


As stated earlier:


jpalamar said:


> Your making this much harder then it needs to be and stressful over $20 in coolant. Just drain the system and put some fresh in and move on.


The capacity is 15.1 qts. for a 2004 according to the manual and everything you need to know is in post #22.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> If i drain the coolant all i need is a gallon of dexcool and a gallon of distilled water? Whats the capacity?


Just draining the radiator..... 1 gallon Dexcool + 1 gallon water = 2 gallons that should be enough just for the radiator.... Flush the system then double it.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

So today im barely getting around to drain my coolant. I just noticed there is no radiator cap on the radiator. I had no idea. So i just fill it from the reservoir right?


----------

